# Blackhorn 209 advice?



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

So I have been doing research on Blackhorn 209. I really like what I have read. Im hoping for some advice from guys who are using it?

Is a Blackhorn breech plug really necessary? My CVA Kodiak has the stock breech plug. Will it work okay?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Eh...No its not necessary, you could drill out the flash hole of your current breech plug if you want. For me, I bought it because I like to minimize failure points. And wanted something tried and proven. 
Blackthorn has a very high ignition temp. If you use one of the light ml209 primers even with a blackhorn plug you'll have misfires.
You can probably get away with your breech plug right now. Just get a drill bit, take it to the range and every 2-3 shots clean out the carbon from the flash channel with your hand twisting the bit.
If you have extra headspace, remove that to ensure the maximum amount of heat is getting to your charge. 
My advice, upgrade your breech plug, get a bottle of powder and some regular or magnum 209 primers and have some fun. 
I could list pros and con's, but I don't have any negative feedback on blackhorn. 
Its super clean, fast and most important consistent. I once wanted to see how many shots I could get without cleaning before accuracy went out the window or it became to hard to load. I shot 35 shots and ran out of bullets that day without a 'flyer' and the last bullet was as easy to load as the first. 

We've all heard the old saying, once you go black(horn) you never go back. Its true for a reason.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, so my rifle does not have a blackhorn breech plug option. How wide is the flash hole on your breech plug? Just curious which size bit I should use?


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

You should be just fine taking it out to .032 to .035" (#65 or #67 bit) you want it as straight as possible, so if you can use a drill press.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I started looking into BH209 but then I found it required a closed breech so its a no-go for me.


-DallanC


----------



## Grey ghost (Jun 19, 2013)

I shoot the CVA Kodiak. I did a lot of research in blackhorn 209 before my big bull hunt this year. I even emailed CVA. They responded my breach plug should shoot the 209 just fine so I went out and shot it! Best powder ever! My gun loved it! 100 grains by volume with a 300 grain bonded TC shockwave with the yellow sabot. When I sighted it in I was about 4 inches high at 100 and dead on at 200 (shot it at 300 for kicks and giggles and it dropped 27 inches.) I shot my bull at 50-60 yards and it put him down in less than 30 yards. Go get a bottle and shoot it! I did not adjust my breech plug at all.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

B209 will erode the channel in the breech plug.. a good way to tell if your plug is open to far out, your accuracy will start to open up. That's why some plugs will have vent liners like the .savages use with smokeless powder.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the input!

Grey ghost, do you have to clean the breech plug out with a drill bit periodically? What is your cleaning procedure? Which Primer do you use?

BTW, I have the bullets and the powder. Hearing this tells me just go try it out. Thanks again!


----------



## Grey ghost (Jun 19, 2013)

I have not had to clean the breach plug with a drill bit. When at the range I run a wet patch and then a dry patch between each shot. I also pop a primer between each shot. I'm using the Remington 209 shotshell primer. I don't take the breach plug out until I get home and then I just go through a normal cleaning where I break the whole gun down. (Takes half the time to clean now as it did with pyrodex) I do clean the breech plug out at home with a pipe cleaner before I put it back together. I read about the drill bit, but I haven't used it yet. I have a buddy that shoots it out of his TC Omega and another out of the triumph and they have not used the drill bit either.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks again!


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

By taking and cleaning the flash channel you create the same scenario that you'll have in the field. Consistency is the key in shooting. I believe this is especially true with muzzleloaders. By cleaning the carbon buildup out every couple shots, you ensure that you have the same flash channel and flame\heat transfer every shot. Maintaining your consistent= maintaining accuracy.
Drilling the carbon out is nothing specific to blackhorn. I recommend anyone who shoots 209 primers do it. (Also note, the flash channel is not the same as the flash hole.)


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Agreed. The flash channel is the smallest diameter hole closest to the powder charge correct? I need to find a tiny drill bit for that purpose. CVA says its a #32 bit. I plan to clean it every 5 shots and after each shooting session. I bought a bunch of cleaning supplies today so I am ready to give it a try.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I just got into the muzzy thing last year I shoot the CVA AccureV2.. haven't had the opportunity to hunt with it yet, but I did extensive research on powders and bullets before I bought it and ended up going with Blackhorn 209 and a Barnes 290gr TMZ.. currently I'm shooting 105-110gr of powder by volume and am getting really good groups although I need to make some minor adjustments with my sights.. I may back of my grain-age to 100 by volume and see what that does...I did buy the BH209 breech plug for my gun.. its only $30 so you might as well. so when you miss that buck of a life time, you can only blame yourself


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just go to a welding shop and get a tip cleaner that will fit, they are a lot better and cheaper than a drill bit. Home Depot or Lowe's should also carry them. They usually come with a assortment of tip cleaners that fold down into a metal box.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the welding tip cleaner. I will gram some at HD. 

Goosefreak, I would buy one but they don't make one for my particular rifle (not in production). My research and the help here tells me if i keep it clean mine should work just fine. Good luck fine tuning you load too. Seems most are shooting between 90-100 gr. by volume.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think some of you are going way too far in maintenance and range cleaning.
BH209 is made to be shot without cleaning between each shot!
I've gone as many as 20 shots with no swabbing of the bore and no degradation in accuracy or load effort.
Check out this article:

http://www.namlhunt.com/mltesting3.html

Concerning cleaning the breech plug, I use the appropriate sized drill bits to clean it out every couple of months. (I shoot hundreds of rounds a year through my Traditions Vortek.)

As for primers, Blackhorn is very clear in what brand and type of primers they recommend. I use CCI Magnum, but have the same results when I experimented with Federal Magnums.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Double post


----------

